# Gumbo Basics



## foamheart (Jul 22, 2013)

[h1]I have had a few inquiries about gumbo. I don't mind posting a gumbo recipe but I know a million. Its like a how do you cook a pork shoulder? Below are some gumbo basics I have learned and use through the years that will make it easier to understand. Sure if you have a specific gumbo request I will gladly supply what I believe to be that one (see its all about interptation). Gumbo is what you like, or what I serve, those two are not always the same nor should they be.[/h1][h1] [/h1]
Anyway hope this helps. (BTW I have no idea how or why there are so many different fonts sizes below).
[h1] [/h1][h1]*ROUX*[/h1]
Be it very easy to make, it’s very complicated to describe due to so many things to know. Gumbo's are all about the Roux (Pronounced RUE). Roux is nothing more than flour that is browned in grease. There is about 7 different degrees, starting with a white roux and ending with a red roux. The roux's to me, are used to compliment the type meats you are using, the darker the roux the more flavorful the meats. Chicken is a light brown where a duck is a dark roux, alligator is light, Venison is dark, fish is light, and turtle is dark. Most people not realizing the balancing act, they will add a meat type so they can use the same roux type for all gumbos. It's why you see Tasso, Andouille, sausage, ham, and other cured meats added to the main ingredient. It allows everything to use a darker roux.

Roux are nothing more than flour and oil, the type oil affects the flavor as well as how hard or easy it can be burned. Obviously the best and most flavorful is the hardest to cook.  The darker the roux the more flavorful and the increase in the nutty taste. Different flours, different oil, change the tastes. The best IMHO, bacon grease and all-purpose flour, it’s what I use, but it can and will burn if not watched closely. Slowly brown and NOT burn 6 slices of smoked bacon and use the rendering, adjust flour accordingly.

Thick bottomed pot, add a ½ cup of bacon grease to ½ cup of all purpose flour, get two beers, and have the onions already chopped next to the stove. Wisk the flour and grease together completely and then turn the fire on MED/HIGH. Drink beer with the left hand and whisk with the right, non-stop whisking. You will notice the oil change in texture and then the colors change, remember that you can NOT for even a second stop. Once started you can NOT stop and return, just don't work be ready to finish when you start it. Also you need to stop cooking before you reach the degree of darkness you want. Remember, it keeps on keeping on even after the fires out! As soon as you turn the fire out, throw in the onions, this will sweat the onions while also removing the heat.  

Easy right? If you see even one speck of burnt flour at any time, throw it all away and start over when pot is cool and clean. 

Did I mention the amount of roux needed for a gumbo, it all depends upon how big the gumbo is. The more the roux the thicker the soup, personally I am a thin gumbo type, I think it’s about a soup with rice in it. I will not even start in on the proper type material the pot to be made from for different tastes and meats. I use magnetite, cast iron works but does have a taste to it, SS has no taste but is usually too thin unless it is a good professionally made pot (those you’ll need a second mortgage to afford).

*Creole Gumbo*

Gumbo is nothing more than stew or soup that is eaten with rice. A Creole gumbo is just a gumbo with okra and tomatoes in it, usually some type of seafood. It’s said the Creole gumbo is used when they had no flour and the okra was the thickening agent. Creole gumbo is usually associated with the Louisiana slaves, Creole refers to their and the Spanish influence and normally that's okra and tomato. I have heard that if you sauté the okra first before adding it, it will remove the "slime". Okra without slime tastes like a green bean to me, so what’s the point.

*Breaking a Roux*

When using a roux always remember never ever add hot water to hot roux, or cold water to a cold roux, they must always be opposites or it will “break the roux” and adds a grainy texture much like adding filet to the pot while cooking.

*File*

File, used in really old south cooking, its just ground sassafras leaves, adds great flavor, but must be used very sparingly and near the completion of the dish to keep from getting a grainy taste.

*Rice*

Rice; basically is three types, long, medium, and short. Long is the least glutinous or sticky; where short or arboreal is the most. It does make a difference to have the right rice for the right dish. Normally long grain for jambalaya, medium grain for soups and stews, short grain for those fancy city folks that like Risotto. 

*Seafood*

Most will agree that for the most part seafood is a delicate meat and cannot stand up to prolonged cooking. For this reason normally it’s saved until the near completion of the meal to be added. There are other ways to introduce flavors earlier like making stock from shells, liqueur, bones or skins.  Never throw shrimp shells away!

So…….

Once the roux is figured out nearly all Cajun food is simple. Meats/ Seafood/ seasoning meats, can all or any be used Smoked turkey is big on New Years using the Christmas carcass. Chicken and Oyster is for Christmas Eve. Most common is Chicken and sausage. Cut up hens, are available in all the grocery stores locally just for that reason. But fryers work just as well, faster but less flavorful. So add the broth, bouillon, or flavor crystals.


----------



## smoking b (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice informative post - should help some folks for sure - thanks  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I haven't made gumbo or jambalaya in a long time & now you've got me thinking


----------



## daveomak (Jul 22, 2013)

Foamheart..... thanks for the description....  that is worth it's weight in tasso...   which reminds me, I gotta make me some.....  I was reading in the other thread about andouille recipes....  different sausage makers... differernt recipes...... different tastes...... different parishes....   well I like it all, but none of what I have eaten knocks my socks off....   I have all this hardneck garlic that wants to be made into andouille....   Now I have a lot of garlic and like the stuff...  I need a pointer, in the right direction to seasonings to use, and seasonings to avoid....    I do not want a "NEW YORK" andouille...   You know, like the picante sauce commercial.....    PM me and we will figure out something.....  

Dave


----------



## moikel (Jul 22, 2013)

Great" how to " there Foamheart.I saw it down on Anthony Bourdain where he went to a Cajun pig slaughtering party,looked like my sort of party


----------



## foamheart (Jul 22, 2013)

Dang Software just ate my whole post!

Anyway, South Louisiana used to be different. They only worked so they could party. When they had enough money to fish or hunt or trap for the rest of the year they drug-up and did it. It was the only place I know where it was like that. Even Mom and Pop talked about it. I know/knew men who turned down permanent employment with good money and benefits and a future because it would cut into there party time.

Here's a great example, Terry Bradshaw Quarterback, would have never been heard of had not the starting quarterback in college quit the football team because school ran thru hunting season. The man went to school and today has a PhD but never went to college during hunting season. And that's when football season was. So the backup got the start and became a US national institution. People here didn't get caught up in the rat race. I'll do it my way. That's just how they were. They were loyal to a fault but don't ever cross one cause you might as well move.

I had a contract employee that got 300.00 cash per day 7 days a week working 21/7 offshore. He was good, everyone wanted him on their rig. But season opening day he was gone and he didn't care if he was replaced or not. That was over 10 years ago!

Its was why the Acadiens got ran out of Nova Scotia. They were religions abut they were gonna live there way and the KIng and the bankers, they weren't gonna put up with it. So they took there cleared land and built homes, loaded 'em up and dumped them in the Louisiana swamps. Expecting it to be the end of them.

I am not saying they are hard headed, but if I were to say that, I'd be smiling. But enjoy life and love to dance and eat and party...... I never saw the like anywhere. They were a truly different type people.

They are great people, the generations have rounded the ruff edges a little but its a great place to be.


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks for the Information  i will put it to good use .


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks for such a detailed and informational post, Foamheart!  I also enjoyed reading about the Southern Louisiana culture.  We have a hard time getting good okra up here in Oregon, but I buy it whenever I can find a nice fresh batch.

Have a great day!

Clarissa


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 23, 2013)

Foam thanks for the great post! Very informative.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 23, 2013)

SnorkelingGirl said:


> Thanks for such a detailed and informational post, Foamheart!  I also enjoyed reading about the Southern Louisiana culture.  We have a hard time getting good okra up here in Oregon, but I buy it whenever I can find a nice fresh batch.
> 
> Have a great day!
> Clarissa



Clarissa we are growing our own okra this year and it is one of the only things growing well in our garden!!


----------



## dfbourg (Jul 23, 2013)

Great post Foam. Some folks say gumbo is a cold weather meal, I can eat gumbo in August with no problem. I always thought that a good gumbo started with a good roux. But a few years ago I was proven wrong. I have a cousin that won the gumbo cook off a few years in a row at the bonfire festival in Lutcher. Finally they asked him to take over the festival to give someone new a chance. His gumbo is really good but to my surprise it doesn't make it with a roux.  He gave me his recipe and it is really good but I'm sure there is still one or two things that he kept to himself. The great thing about his recipe is how fast you can cook a great gumbo. Simple, easy, and taste great is all I can say about it. 

Here it goes. 
¼ cup peanut oil or vegetable oil

1 medium onion (or 1/2 pound) diced (you can buy this already diced in most Wal-Mart's. You may also find some diced peppers or bellery as we call it.)

1 pound of large andouille sausage (skin/casing removed, cut into ¼ to ½ slices) (you can substitute your favorite link sausage)

2 pounds of boneless/skinless chicken thighs (cut in large bite sized pieces)

½ cup of Pillsbury Shake and Blend flour ( You can substitute with instant roux  You can usually find this in Wal-Mart in the spice section)

½ gallon of water

1 level tablespoon of Tony Chachere's seasoning, You can also find this in Wal-Mart in the seasoning section. You can also use Slap Ya Momma seasonings which is very good indeed, I gar--on---teee

½ teaspoon of salt

¼ teaspoon of black pepper

¼ teaspoon of cayenne pepper

¼ teaspoon of granulated garlic

5 teaspoons of Wyler's granules (chicken flavored) or 2 cans of chicken broth

1 level tablespoon of Kitchen Bouquet

1 heaping tablespoon of dried parsley flakes

Chopped okra, optional



Prep.  Combine the Tony's, salt, black pepper, cayenne pepper, granulated garlic, Wyler's granules and parsley flakes in a measuring cup and mix well. Have your diced onions, sliced andouille and cut up chicken pieces readily available. Have your oil, flour and water pre measured and readily available. Have a bottle of Kitchen Bouquet handy and a measuring spoon nearby.



1. On high heat, sauté the diced onions in oil for five minutes. Stir often to prevent onions from burning.

2. Add the andouille or your favorite smoked sausage. Sauté for five more minutes and again, stir often to prevent burning or scorching.

3. Now add the chicken pieces, then add your blended seasonings to the pot. Continue to sauté for 5 more minutes, stir often.

4. Add the ½ cup of Shake and Blend flour and continue to stir for one minute to insure that the flour is incorporated into your mixture.

5. Add the water and stir your gumbo to loosen all ingredients that may be sticking to the bottom of the pot.

6. It will take about five minutes for your gumbo to come to a boil. As you near the boiling point, add the Kitchen Bouquet & stir to blend throughout your gumbo.

7. Allow your gumbo to boil for about 15 minutes, then, reduce heat.

8. Simmer your gumbo for about 15 minutes and skim any oil that accumulates on the surface.

9. TIME TO EAT!


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 23, 2013)

Oh.....Foam....great information.  DF....that sounds great.  I grew up on my Aunt's Gumbo in New Orleans.  Love love love gumbo.  I can eat that and brunswick stew all year long.To me it's comforting home food.I make red beans and rice here all the time.  AND...not just on a Monday! Kat


----------



## themule69 (Jul 23, 2013)

Foam

Nice wright up. I was thinking a week or so ago.I need to make a big ol batch of gumbo.Now that fresh okra is starting to be ready.I use everything except the dishrag in mine. Chicken, sausage, white fish, shrimp, oysters. Tomatos. (note tomatos are ruff on cast iron) okra. Then about anything else i see at the time.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## foamheart (Jul 23, 2013)

In all my traveling around when younger, I really enjoyed cooking. Everywhere I went every chance I got I was pulling out a pot and cooking something, gumbo, jambalaya, chili, quail, fish, whatever was fresh (how many non-commisarymen can say they have cooked for a crew on a nuclear submarine?). When I cooked cajun foods folks always wanted the recipe. The next time we'd talk they always would complain that theirs wasn't like mine. I was stuck in an airport on the way home from a customer in Ok., after his wife had explained how hers had flopped at a party. It was a LOOOOOOONG lay over they had to change the tires on the plane (really The captain on his prefight had refused to fly it!) That's how the list came about.

I tell everyone the basics are easy, its the small stuff that always gets ya. Then cooking is about whats local, whats fresh, and the care and enjoyment of the cook. When its a bad day, you cook like it, its why you must admire a chef. He's trained so it shouldn't matter. If you love to cook, its reflected in your food. The same holds true with smoking. If it gets boring you should step back and take a break.

Anyway, thanks guys for the nice comments. Since I have come back home I have spent some time trying to research the old ways and realize what people here cooked what and why they did. Some of the old recipes are so simple and full of flavors you'd never expect, and then you realize that is because of the little old lady smiling and talking while shes preparing it.

What was the old saying about computers when PC's came out... trash in, trash out? Well cooking is about love in love out. But you all understand that.

Need more coffee......


----------



## foamheart (Jul 23, 2013)

Moikel said:


> Great" how to " there Foamheart.I saw it down on Anthony Bourdain where he went to a Cajun pig slaughtering party,looked like my sort of party


Sounds like a "*Boucherie*" vice a Cochon du lait. When you say Boucherie always smile cause it has two meanings and one starts fights. They're always a yearly event and social gathering which did the work of the day, killing cleaning processing rendering, etc... and then turned into a party. Its just the coonass way. Everything turns into a party.


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Jul 24, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Clarissa we are growing our own okra this year and it is one of the only things growing well in our garden!!


I am stopping by the next time I'm in Bend!   

I wish more people would start planting it.  I love fried okra, but most of the time when I find it, it is already dry and hard and shipped in from goodness knows where.  Would love to see it available and grown locally!


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Jul 24, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> In all my traveling around when younger, I really enjoyed cooking. Everywhere I went every chance I got I was pulling out a pot and cooking something, gumbo, jambalaya, chili, quail, fish, whatever was fresh (how many non-commisarymen can say they have cooked for a crew on a nuclear submarine?). When I cooked cajun foods folks always wanted the recipe. The next time we'd talk they always would complain that theirs wasn't like mine. I was stuck in an airport on the way home from a customer in Ok., after his wife had explained how hers had flopped at a party. It was a LOOOOOOONG lay over they had to change the tires on the plane (really The captain on his prefight had refused to fly it!) That's how the list came about.
> 
> I tell everyone the basics are easy, its the small stuff that always gets ya. Then cooking is about whats local, whats fresh, and the care and enjoyment of the cook. When its a bad day, you cook like it, its why you must admire a chef. He's trained so it shouldn't matter. If you love to cook, its reflected in your food. The same holds true with smoking. If it gets boring you should step back and take a break.
> 
> ...


A beautiful comment.

Clarissa


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 24, 2013)

I vote that we sticky Foamheart roux.  It's spot on and unless you've tried to make it and burned it you won't know what I be talking bout.  AhhhEeeee. Das wha he's talkin bout. 

Brian


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 24, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> In all my traveling around when younger, I really enjoyed cooking. Everywhere I went every chance I got I was pulling out a pot and cooking something, gumbo, jambalaya, chili, quail, fish, whatever was fresh (how many non-commisarymen can say they have cooked for a crew on a nuclear submarine?). When I cooked cajun foods folks always wanted the recipe. The next time we'd talk they always would complain that theirs wasn't like mine. I was stuck in an airport on the way home from a customer in Ok., after his wife had explained how hers had flopped at a party. It was a LOOOOOOONG lay over they had to change the tires on the plane (really The captain on his prefight had refused to fly it!) That's how the list came about.
> 
> I tell everyone the basics are easy, its the small stuff that always gets ya. Then cooking is about whats local, whats fresh, and the care and enjoyment of the cook. When its a bad day, you cook like it, its why you must admire a chef. He's trained so it shouldn't matter. If you love to cook, its reflected in your food. The same holds true with smoking. If it gets boring you should step back and take a break.
> 
> ...


Pure Genius 

B


----------



## themule69 (Jul 24, 2013)

If i come back to this thread one more time. I know i will be
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  the gumbo pot. Man it sure is hot!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## cecil (Jul 24, 2013)

Great post Foamheart. That is basically how I make my roux but everyone has his own recipe for gumbo. It's all in what works for you. Let's get together and talk cooking over a cup of coffee.


----------



## dfbourg (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey there Cecil, my fellow ascension parish neighbor. I use a roux when cooking my gumbos as well. I posted that recipe because we all know a coonass or two that has burned a roux before and that is a fool proof gumbo where you don't have to worry about that. I'm not a coffee drinker but I am a drinker. I seen some of your pics of your jambalaya you cooked over the coals and it looked good.


----------



## xeod (Jul 25, 2013)

I got to ask.  The QB from LSU - is that the guy on Duck Dynasty?


----------



## foamheart (Jul 25, 2013)

The QB from Northeastern was the old name, I think its now called Louisana college of Monroe. Awhile back they changed all the college names I suppose to get them more money. Long ago (when freshmen still worn beanies and WERE harassed), there used to be one University, one State, and all the rest were colleges. 

Now even private colleges get state/fed moneies.

Sorry yes it is. Of all things seems he got his Masters in English and Doctorate if Divinity? I believe he holds a teaching certificate too. I'll have to google and see exactly what I find. Said he wanted a leg to fall back on just in case times really got ruff.....LOL

Sorry, I lied it was La.Tech. And I missed he's a church Deacon also.


----------



## moikel (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks to the wonders of cable TV  we get a lot of those shows like Duck Dynasty, Swamp People,Cajun Pawnbrokers. Mixed bag but still very different to life I live so interesting.Particularly the food.

I dont hunt anymore but do fish. Interesting to see squirrel,frog,gator & turtle on the menu
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. In Italy/France theres frog,eel,snail,all sorts of shell fish,octopus.If you grew up eating it because thats what you had it makes perfect sense.

Long may it continue.


----------



## cecil (Jul 25, 2013)

dfbourg said:


> Hey there Cecil, my fellow ascension parish neighbor. I use a roux when cooking my gumbos as well. I posted that recipe because we all know a coonass or two that has burned a roux before and that is a fool proof gumbo where you don't have to worry about that. I'm not a coffee drinker but I am a drinker. I seen some of your pics of your jambalaya you cooked over the coals and it looked good.


Thanks Dfbourg, I'm not averse to drinking a beer or two maybe three. Any more and my heart starts to race especially if there are good looking ladies around. Let.s have one or two(beers that is).


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 27, 2013)

Foam... you've convinced me. I can make a roux. I'm going for it tonight.  Chicken and Sausage Gumbo. 

Beer in hand.

B


----------



## eman (Jul 27, 2013)

I have cooked a few gumbos in my life and have made a roux or two.

 If you want to use okra and don't like the slime. Cut the okra and then sautee it in a tbsp oil and 2 tbsp vinegar.. The vinegar cuts the slime.

 If you have never made a roux and want to try . Use equal parts flour n oil and use Med heat.

 It takes a bit longer but less chance of burning the roux. Once you get the hang of making the roux you can up the heat and get it done faster.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 27, 2013)

He's probably in the front yard with the fire dept about now.......


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 27, 2013)

Heck no... All is well.  At least I hope it is.  We be simmering...


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 27, 2013)

It's looking like Gumbo to to me Foam. 













P1010001.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Jul 27, 2013


----------



## foamheart (Jul 27, 2013)

Thats a good lookin pot a gumbo! Does it smell like you thought it would? Now ya got something new to do with all those smoked turkey bones! OMW you'll love it!


----------



## shoneyboy (Jul 27, 2013)

Looking a little like Gumbo to me.....The only to make sure in to send me a big bowl to try, I'll let you know!!!!!!! ROFLOL Really it looks great!!!!!


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 27, 2013)

Smell is pretty darn good.  I think the roux may have been a bit too dark for chicken and Andouille?


----------



## foamheart (Jul 27, 2013)

BDSkelly said:


> I think the roux may have been a bit too dark for chicken and Andoulle?


Thats totally up to you, color, amount, meat, ........ when you use the andouille it allows you to make what every color roux you want. Its like a get out of jail free card. Next time try darker or lighter. See what the difference is. See like I said, its like smoking its only what you like that matters. Try Kelbasa instead of andouille?

Hope ya like.


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 27, 2013)

Kelbasa? Maybe next time.  The medium grain rice is about done. Just tasted the gumbo.  Not bad for first time outa the chute. Adding chopped green onions and parsley now.

*So... *

*Tonight we asked the question:* _Can a Redneck in Texas really make a roux?_  

*Answer:* _Why yes... Yes he can._  

Thanks for your help Foam. Honestly it turned out so well it surprised me.  Gonna do dis again! 

B


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 27, 2013)

Gumbo looks really good!  See....it's not that hard either!

Kat


----------



## ajbert (Jul 27, 2013)

Just a little question for those that don't know, but why is andouille the preferred sausage used in gumbo?

I've asked that question of a number of folks down here and the answer is most always, "Because that is what has always been used."

The true answer might surprise even the most experienced gumbo chefs but will make perfect sense to all.


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 27, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Gumbo looks really good!  See....it's not that hard either!
> 
> Kat


Correct as usual Kat

I enjoyed the experience.  But time for me to return to familiar territory. Family coming over tomorrow. .. and i've got a 14 pound brisket that needs attention. B


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 27, 2013)

AJBert said:


> Just a little question for those that don't know, but why is andouille the preferred sausage used in gumbo?
> 
> I've asked that question of a number of folks down here and the answer is most always, "Because that is what has always been used."
> 
> The true answer might surprise even the most experienced gumbo chefs but will make perfect sense to all.


That is what I was taught....but living up in North Alabama...when I started cooking for my family....you couldn't find it or Tasso here locally.  So....I started using pepperoni (for the tasso) and Keilbasa or what ever sausage I could find and it worked too.  You can do just about anything you want in a Gumbo...I love a seafood one.

Kat


----------



## moikel (Jul 27, 2013)

This has got just way to tempting not to try. I think I will attempt one with a very 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





feel. Seafood the logical starting place but wondering about some cubed pork belly or neck in the mix.

Can somebody assist with the sausage part.No andouille sausage here. I note that people use what they have around them but its cured sausage ,right? Chorizo like?


----------



## disco (Jul 27, 2013)

Sorry I missed this thread for so long. I love the info. Thanks, Foamheart. I love gumbo, I hate to admit it but I make my roux in the oven. I get a nice copper colour and don't have to worry about it burning. Does that make me a heretic? I will try your method and compare.

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Jul 27, 2013)

AJBert said:


> Just a little question for those that don't know, but why is andouille the preferred sausage used in gumbo?


Only guessing here but Andouille is not sausage, andouille is a cured meat (like tasso) made to be hung and smoked for preservation. It also has an abundance of black pepper. So during the winter months when travels were slowed you had your salt, pepper, and dryed/cured meat to season and enhance whatever you cooked. BTW andouille sausage is a realitively new term, but correct since now the mass produced andouille is in a standard sausage cassing instead of the Beef casing of the old cajun ways.

Ok I give, I know I have heard this but don't remember......


Moikel said:


> This has got just way to tempting not to try. I think I will attempt one with a very
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chorizo to me I would think to greasy. Gumbo should have little or no greasy residue. I know but the roux..... I don't know where it goes in a good gumbo. Also its an extremely hot sausage to me. Kelbasa is a perfect substitute if you have it and any regular smoked country link sausage. BUT like I said, its about what you have and like. Seafood is great, man a lobster and crab gumbo is the most righteous gumbo I ever had, I have done pork neck bones, but I like 'em better in jambalaya.

But whatever you do I wanta watch, cause you do really good things with food. I bet your momma had to keep telling you to quit playing with your food...LOL


----------



## foamheart (Jul 27, 2013)

Disco said:


> I hate to admit it but I make my roux in the oven. I get a nice copper colour and don't have to worry about it burning.
> 
> Disco


No man, actually thats how all the best chefs in who cook for the masses do. They make those huge roaster pans 1/2 full at a sitting. The only bad thing is if you spill it. Its hospital stay bad.

But by doing it your way, you get to put some of it up in the fridge for the next time you need some. I usually make a double batch of roux if I am making a special one, like from my own bacon grease special.

Its a soup with a roux over rice. You make it what you want it to be...... Its like smoking there is no perfect gumbo, just the one that makes you happy.


----------



## cecil (Jul 27, 2013)

Speaking of roux a few years ago I went to Chef John Folse's test kitchen here in  Gonzales and he had a home made roux making machine. It was almost like a horizontal smoker with out the fire box. It had a shaft that had a number of arms staggered on it and rotated to constantly to stir the roux. I watched the gentleman making the roux that day making about 50 pounds of roux at a time. He used two different oil, one a butter flavored and regular oil.  He put the finished product in five gallon buckets. He told me he sold it exclusively to restaurants and not available to the public. It was a fascinating process to watch.


----------



## moikel (Jul 28, 2013)

Sausage will be the first challenge .Thanks for the compliment. My late mother was a great cook. She had a big range of stuff she could do that she kept adding to year by year. She came from Canada & cooked ,by Australian standards of the day,  adventurous food.

It was really what was around her growing up with a lot of European migrants in 1940-50s Ontario.

Anyway this gumbo thing is intriguing .I have made roux for French dishes but with butter not bacon grease.


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 28, 2013)

Moikel said:


> This has got just way to tempting not to try. I think I will attempt one with a very
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes....it's more cured sausages....like chorizo...but not a hard one. Chorizo seems more like a hard salami to me....need a softer one....not like brat soft...more like the Hillshire Farms type if you know what I mean (a nice smoked one).  My family would use crabs and shrimp in theirs with the okra.  Yummmmmm...smells like heaven in a big old pot.

Kat


----------



## twobeanbbq (Jul 28, 2013)

Foam that was a great list you made there. I actually catered the mandeville seafood fest with shrimp and grits and a fresh fruit splash beverage. I was going to PRE make a roux and let it harden in the fridge to expedite cooking, but I've never made a roux before. I wound up cooking it all fresh because it's pretty simple. I can say I'm finally not fearful of making a roux after reading this post :yahoo:


----------



## foamheart (Jul 28, 2013)

Cecil said:


> I watched the gentleman making the roux that day making about 50 pounds of roux at a time. He used two different oil, one a butter flavored and regular oil.  He put the finished product in five gallon buckets.


Cecil, I guess that buttery flavored roux is his trademark. I never saw or heard of it before Chef Folse. He always carries it around in the old motor oil fill bottle. His brother built his house, two houses up river from me when working in Donaldsonville. Occassional he'd come by and eyeball the garden and the critters.


Moikel said:


> I have made roux for French dishes but with butter not bacon grease.


Butter and flour was the French influence but we didn't have much butter in south Louisiana. Its too dang hot. The above Chef really started or reinvented the use of buttery "flavored" oils. Its similar to the oil used in popcorn machines because of its high flash/smoke point. It brings flavor, its hard to burn, and its easily transportable (doesn't require cooling). I use the bacon grease in ruoxs because its old style and it brings alot more flavor to the pot than oils (especially with making it myself now!).


KathrynN said:


> Yummmmmm...smells like heaven in a big old pot.
> 
> Kat


To me, mac & cheese, scrambled eggs & toast, chicken & dumplins, grilled cheese, gumbo, are all comfort foods. Perfect for any meal. Its like love in a pot.


TwoBeanBBQ said:


> I can say I'm finally not fearful of making a roux after reading this post


Roux should only scare you when stirring and carrying. It and cooking candy sugars are the worst burns imaginable. I will seriously run folks out the kitchen  when dealing with 'em, especially kids.

If you use stored pre-made rouxs don't forget the hot to cold "Breaking the roux" is still in effect, only now its reversed.

Thanks alot by the way, I really appreciate the comments. I didn't expect it to draw much interest. I wonder if I couldn't let a pot of gumbo simmer in the smoker?


----------



## dfbourg (Jul 28, 2013)

So Foam you use to live by Jerry and Julie? In my opinion he is a better cook than John. I grew up with all 4 of the Folse brother's kids. Jerry and Julie's son Jay turned into a pretty good cook and hunter as well.


----------



## cecil (Jul 28, 2013)

Butter and flour was the French influence but we didn't have much butter in south Louisiana. Its too dang hot. The above Chef really started or reinvented the use of buttery "flavored" oils. Its similar to the oil used in popcorn machines because of its high flash/smoke point. It brings flavor, its hard to burn, and its easily transportable (doesn't require cooling). I use the bacon grease in ruoxs because its old style and it brings alot more flavor to the pot than oils (especially with making it myself now!).

I like to make a butter roux foe crawfish etouffee. Gives it a great flavor.


----------



## dfbourg (Jul 28, 2013)

I agree with you Cecil on that.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't really make a roux with ettouffe, well I do but not traditional. To me a crawfish ettouffe is a stick of butter, a bunch of chopped green onions, a spoon of flour, some crawfish and some spice. Ok, a little water too but very little. Thats it. No soup, no tomatoes, no bell peppers, no paste. Just simple.


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 28, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> I don't really make a roux with ettouffe, well I do but not traditional. To me a crawfish ettouffe is a stick of butter, a bunch of chopped green onions, a spoon of flour, some crawfish and some spice. Ok, a little water too but very little. Thats it. No soup, no tomatoes, no bell peppers, no paste. Just simple.


Shrimp that way...is the same way Foam...and rice on the side.  Yummmmm

Kat


----------



## foamheart (Jul 28, 2013)

dfbourg said:


> So Foam you use to live by Jerry and Julie? In my opinion he is a better cook than John. I grew up with all 4 of the Folse brother's kids. Jerry and Julie's son Jay turned into a pretty good cook and hunter as well.


Moved away probably 10 or 12 years ago. built a nice cajun themed house though.


----------



## eman (Jul 28, 2013)

andoullie or tasso are seasoning ingredients. You can use what ever sausage / meat / seafood you want in a gumbo.

 Gumbo is just an african term for okra?

 Most cajun food recipes came from very poor folks. The fish seafood, rice and game were things they could catch / kill/ grow.

 The acadians learned real fast what from the land and waters was edible and what was not.I don't know who the first person was that thought ,hey these lil crawfish and crabs are very plentiful , lets try them . Thank you ,whoever it was!


----------



## foamheart (Jul 28, 2013)

eman said:


> Thank you ,whoever it was!


I can understand crawfish, crabs and even those old congo ells....... The person that amazes me was the one that was hungry enough to try that first oyster! They must have been on the brink of starvation.


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 28, 2013)

Mmmm Oysters.  Even better. Barbecued Oysters at Drago's in N.O.


----------



## moikel (Jul 28, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> I can understand crawfish, crabs and even those old congo ells....... The person that amazes me was the one that was hungry enough to try that first oyster! They must have been on the brink of starvation.


Oysters are something we have in common. Asianpeople here very rarely eat them raw unlike me who has no trouble eating a dozen as a snack.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Back to gumbo.I get that its a very Louisiana thing but it looks like it has some Spanish paella in its family tree. You see those different mixtures of meats depending where in Spain you are. Off the coast theres a lot of rabbit,chicken & even snail. I know they are 2 different  dishes now but thats why I thought chorizo in place of andouille .


----------



## foamheart (Jul 28, 2013)

First you can put anything in gumbo. Anything. I understand with chorizo in paella its a sausage and rice dish with usually seafood. But Paella is a dry dish quite like Louisiana's Jambalaya. In gumbo the excess of low density grease/oils would tend to float on the surface and not evaporate in a gumbo. Spooning some off or using the old toast or ice cube trick would work though. I have no problem with cholesterol, *"its the stuff in food that makes it taste good". *But in a gumbo I try to limit it. That's the only reason I was not enthusiastic about it as a sub.

Like I was saying somewhere before LOL The gumbos today have become so embellished upon that everyone here makes a gumbo with three or four ingredients with a flavoring meat. My Mom's gumbo's were normally one meat, more reminiscent of the days gone by.. Usually a hen, meat is yuck but the flavor can't be beat. I can earlier gumbos being whatever you could get out the ditch on the way hone, a frog, a couple of crawfish, maybe a small gator. Rice was cheap and locally available.

And the Spanish explorers were in Louisiana before the French. The Spanish have a strong tie to Louisiana's cultural history.

There is no reason you can't use chorizo, I would watch for the excessive oil though. That was my only thought.

Wow, I can still babble, It feels good I have not caught myself babbling in a week!


----------



## foamheart (Jul 28, 2013)

BDSkelly said:


> Mmmm Oysters.  Even better. Barbecued Oysters at Drago's in N.O.


Actually, its shrimp and oysters En Broche at Landry's on the riverwalk in San Antonio. At one time that was my favorite seafood resturant, bar none. I doubt the same evening chef is still there though. He and I thought alot a like! Oh and his peach bread pudding with meringue was to die for!


----------



## foamheart (Jul 28, 2013)

eman said:


> andoullie or tasso are seasoning ingredients.


You are right, I remember.


----------



## moikel (Jul 29, 2013)

History is so much more fun when there is food involved
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.I remember reading somewhere that a Mayor of New Orleans said something like (back in the day)" you could feed all the non mixed race  people in New Orleans with a nickels worth & beans & a dimes worth of rice" or similiar. I think it was  quote in Louis Armstrongs biography. Pretty eloquent way of summing up the melting pot of cultures.

Got to be careful what you say nowadays .

I dont doubt you on the chorizo part I just need to find the right sausage by the right name.


----------



## twobeanbbq (Jul 29, 2013)

Moikel, it's so funny that you say that. New Orleans has quite a few mayors with a racial comment attached to their name haha. It's always a crap shoot when it's time to elect a mayor here. Instead of trying to vote for the best candidate deserving of the job, we vote for who we think we can stand its so bad hahaha


----------



## eman (Jul 29, 2013)

We had a governors race when there was actually a bumper sticker that said, The Crook or the Klan?  Edwards vs Duke.


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 29, 2013)

En Broche an oyster... [font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Interesting.  How would it stay on the skewer?  I'll take on an oyster no matter how its prepared [/font]

[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Did you hear about the guy that ordered a dozen oysters? Next day he returned to the restaurant and wanted his money back because only eleven of them worked.  [/font]

[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Badump dedump.[/font]

[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]I'll be here all weeks folks![/font]

[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]B[/font]


----------



## ajbert (Jul 31, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Only guessing here but Andouille is not sausage, andouille is a cured meat (like tasso) made to be hung and smoked for preservation. It also has an abundance of black pepper. So during the winter months when travels were slowed you had your salt, pepper, and dryed/cured meat to season and enhance whatever you cooked. BTW andouille sausage is a realitively new term, but correct since now the mass produced andouille is in a standard sausage cassing instead of the Beef casing of the old cajun ways.
> 
> Ok I give, I know I have heard this but don't remember......


Sorry, went out of town for a few days.  The reason Andouille is the preferred meat in a gumbo is because it does not float.  Pretty simple and it blew me away when I was told this many moons ago.  And as Foam has pointed out, it is not oily.  I do prefer a good hot Cajun sausage to Andouille but in gumbo it is always Andouille unless I can't get my hands on some for whatever reason.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 7, 2013)

I have got to say, I tryed something different tonight making a shrimp amd crab gumbo. I had some duck butter (clean rendered duck fat)  that had been in the fridge for awhile, it needed to be used. Low and slow roux with it...... and OMG thats a good roux!

If ya ever get a chance, try it.


----------



## bdskelly (Aug 7, 2013)

Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## moikel (Aug 7, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> I have got to say, I tryed something different tonight making a shrimp amd crab gumbo. I had some duck butter (clean rendered duck fat)  that had been in the fridge for awhile, it needed to be used. Low and slow roux with it...... and OMG thats a good roux!
> 
> If ya ever get a chance, try it.


Love duck fat
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.I used to get the frames from my butcher for nothing,roast them render the fat then make duck stock for risotto .BUT then on one of our reality TV cooking shows it got discovered by the younger generation & then that was the end of the freebies!

Cant blame the butcher its all $ at the end of the day.

Duck fat roast potatoes pretty special ,never tried it in a roux.Its now on the list.


----------



## shuck68 (Aug 9, 2013)

Nice post Foam!

Thanks


----------



## foamheart (Oct 18, 2013)

I thought I would add a supper picture!













Shrimp & Crab Gumbo 001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 18, 2013






21/25 shrimp, Crab dark meat, shecrab, local smoked sausage, rice in the middle with green onions and a pinch of file.













Shrimp & Crab Gumbo 002.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 18, 2013






Not bad for a Friday night, a little light on the smoke quota but passable, just passable!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 18, 2013)

Nice..... very nice......  I'm 1500 miles away and you have to show me a beautiful plate of gumbo......     I'm starting to have second thoughts about you....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ......


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 19, 2013)

Foam

Awesome plate. 

I see you used a lighter roux with all that seafood. My son and I made gumbo last week and used the recipe you emailed me a while back. Sausage and Chicken thighs with a darker roux. Put it over the sticky short grain and topped it with the green onion and fresh chopped parsley. French loaf on the side. Turned out great.  But was not as pretty as your dish to be sure!

BD


----------



## foamheart (Dec 31, 2013)

Ok guys, the weather hit, it's nasty cool and wet outside, perfect duck hunting weather!













002.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Dec 31, 2013






Homemade cured chicken and homemade sausage filee gumbo..... Oh my!

I was going to smoke the bird, but smoker was called though because of the weather.













003.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Dec 31, 2013






This is just a whole new level of gumbo...... I wish I could share.


----------



## disco (Dec 31, 2013)

You are a cruel, cruel man. I could really get into that and there is none here.

May you have a great 2014.

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Dec 31, 2013)

Disco said:


> You are a cruel, cruel man. I could really get into that and there is none here.
> 
> May you have a great 2014.
> 
> Disco


I really wish I could share, its something I didn't expect. You make gumbo, I have seen the pictures. Just try it with some slightly cured chicken (its just falls apart tender and the flavor).  and your own sausage.........

AND you and your's, have a safe and warm New Years. I think it might be a good night for a little Wine, don't you?


----------



## disco (Dec 31, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> I really wish I could share, its something I didn't expect. You make gumbo, I have seen the pictures. Just try it with some slightly cured chicken (its just falls apart tender and the flavor).  and your own sausage.........


Har! Thanks, Kevin. I will suffer through with the homemade pizza the missus is making for New Years eve. It is a twisted tradition we have. Just do me a favour, enjoy your gumbo for both of us!

Disco


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Dec 31, 2013)

Geez, that looks amazing Kevin!  What kind of smoked sausage did you use for the gumbo?

Between that and the homemade Boudin, you've become a Cajun culinary force to be reckoned with.  Emeril has got nothing on you!!

Happy New Year!!
Clarissa


----------



## foamheart (Dec 31, 2013)

I made these sausage, the spice is really mild, not at all a good Cajun sausage, but still good for seasoning with that good pecan smoke.....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/154130/sausages-foamheart

Like all smokers, I am trying to use up that last sausage so I can make more with more experience this time. I have been eatting sausage po-boys for lunch LOL


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 31, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Ok guys, the weather hit, it's nasty cool and wet outside, perfect duck hunting weather!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking gumbo Kev. I see you went with a lighter roux with the filee back up. Always a great choice.  You've been eating better this week than you did at Christmas! 

Standing ovation! Did you use the duck fat you had for that roux? 

Before I move on I want to make a gumbo like you my friend!

B


----------



## foamheart (Dec 31, 2013)

BDSkelly said:


> Great looking gumbo Kev. I see you went with a lighter roux with the filee back up. Always a great choice.  You've been eating better this week than you did at Christmas!
> 
> Standing ovation! Did you use the duck fat you had for that roux?
> 
> ...


My friend, you've already surpassed me, you and your son can talk about making your gumbos. They don't make one better than that.

Duck fat is a one in a thousand gumbo.


----------



## foamheart (Jan 16, 2014)

Ok I am bragging ...... tonite for supper, "Nekkid Chicken" & homemade Cajun sausage filee Gumbo w/ potato salad and hot homemade rolls.

Oh My!!













001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jan 16, 2014






Just like my Grandma made 'em!













002.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jan 16, 2014






LOL... I also made a bakers dozen of donuts. Pop found 'em while they were hot......ROFLMAO













005.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jan 16, 2014






And he still ate his gumbo! Ya know at 89 years old, and not a pound over weight he said he likes a good hot donut or two.

Hope ya have a good supper!


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 16, 2014)

Who doesn't like a hot donut or 2? Nice meal!


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 16, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Ok I am bragging ...... tonite for supper, "Nekkid Chicken" & homemade Cajun sausage filee Gumbo w/ potato salad and hot homemade rolls.
> 
> Oh My!!
> 
> ...


Babe Ruth said " It a'nt really bragging if you can do it"

I've been on a gumbo safari this week.  I've tasted some of the best in the city… Brennan's, Palace, Mr.B's, Arnaud's…. None looked better than this. Well done Kev.  Again with the points.


----------



## eman (Mar 29, 2014)

Just goes to show you the variances of gumbo and taste , I will dump out a bowl that has filet in it. Can't stand the stuff. 

 I use okra to thicken .Know lots of folks who hate okra LOL


----------



## foamheart (Mar 29, 2014)

eman said:


> Just goes to show you the variances of gumbo and taste , I will dump out a bowl that has filet in it. Can't stand the stuff.
> 
> I use okra to thicken .Know lots of folks who hate okra LOL


Its all about how you were brought up. Mine was always a good brown roux. Okra was for shrimp and okra (usually made back then with River shrimp we trapped in the Mississippi river). But okra was usually considered a creole gumbo which meant tomatoes too. I was in college before I had File gumbo that was at Don's in Lafayette. I had heard of it but not seen it. Then suddenly it exploded and was everywhere. Even Hymels down the road had it, course few went there for gumbo.

Okra has to be cooked right to not be slimey, course with the modified seeds now its hard to even find slimey okra anymore. I like it stewed, smothered, fried, with pinkeye'd purple hull crowder peas.

I know okra and file both thicken, but I usually use a roux, although I have used okra and/or file also for the flavor. I don't use much file anymore, the old man who had the hidden local tree passed away and its just not the same from Zatarains. Okra is great while its in season, and I do freeze a small amount of it smothered. But its for special occasions, like the Lenten season.

Its all like smoking, everyone has a way they like and wonder why everyone else isn't doing it their way.

Like on the first page, Gumbo is nothing more than a soup you like over rice. Thick or thin, any meat, any liquid, any rice, and any thickener. Just what makes you happy.


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 29, 2014)

If its gumbo... I'm eating it. Nuff said. 

b


----------



## foamheart (Jun 22, 2014)

Thursday's smoked turkey's carcass made it to the big pot and was boiled down all day yesterday. All that connective tissue breaks down and make a really rich smoky broth. Add a few veggies and a little andouille (really not needed but always a treat), pour over rice! ZOMG!!

Sorry, grabbed the old dishes without thinking.













Smoked Turkey Andouille Gumbo 011.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 22, 2014






Delicious!

If you want/need a step by step let me know......

OH making rice. Remember short grain for gumbo, its always the first thing I start. Its simple these days since the rice is so standardized.













Smoked Turkey Andouille Gumbo 001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 22, 2014






2 to 1, a little butter a little salt.

Boil water













Smoked Turkey Andouille Gumbo 007.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 22, 2014






Add rice, butter and salt













Smoked Turkey Andouille Gumbo 008.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 22, 2014






Whisk to break up the grains (instead of whisking while pouring it in, I just do it now)













Smoked Turkey Andouille Gumbo 009.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 22, 2014






Return to a boil, cover, reduce heat to the lowest setting and walk away, it will cook as long as needed. 20 mins to 2 hours and doesn't burn.

Real rice is no problem.

When ready to serve, remove the lid and fluff with a fork if needed.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 22, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Thursday's smoked turkey's carcass made it to the big pot and was boiled down all day yesterday. All that connective tissue breaks down and make a really rich smoky broth. Add a few veggies and a little andouille (really not needed but always a treat), pour over rice! ZOMG!!
> 
> Sorry, grabbed the old dishes without thinking.
> 
> ...



Looks awesome Foam, nice lookin dinner & that old bowl is really cool !  Thumbs Up   I'd sure take a step by step lesson from ya my friend, that'd be awesome !  If of coarse ya have the time, I'd be in debt to ya !  Again !


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 22, 2014)

_*"Add a few veggies and a little andouille (really not needed but always a treat), pour over rice! ZOMG!!"*_

HUH? Not needed? Not needed?? Oh Lordie...  (rolling my eyes)

LOL

b


----------



## foamheart (Jun 22, 2014)

OK, first ya smoke a tender, juicy, well smoked turkey.............

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/164910/thanksgiving-in-june-why-not#post_1196491

Then you remove the meat leaving a generous amount on the carcass. It makes slicing the meat really easy when you're not trying to get it next to the bone.

Stuff like the wings that really good for toothing babies, the tail, the side bones, the back bones...... you know all that stuff no one wants anyone to ever know you love to gnaw on?

You break down the carcass into pot sized pieces, cover in water and boil 10 to 12 hours, don't add anything, it doesn't need it. Its better than any air fresher you'll ever smell. You can add a bit more water as it evaporates. Just don't over do it and waste that flavor!

Allow to cool, drain/strain and pick all the bones out.













Smoked Turkey Andouille Gumbo 005.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 22, 2014






Bowl's the meat, measuring cup is the broth. You can stop here and just drink the broth! You can make soup. My last batch of tamales I used this broth with the masa....... OMG!

Start your roux, its a heavy smoky taste so a light roux works best, you just don't need that heavy nutty taste.













Smoked Turkey Andouille Gumbo 003.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 22, 2014






While the roux is making all happy happy show off your cutlery skills and chop the veggies! Onions, Bell Peppers, Celery, Garlic, Green Onions, Parsley.

As always 2 to 1. Two parts onion, 1 part bell pepper, 1 part celery (be careful with celery, it does cause a bland flavor and can if over done ruin a pot).













Smoked Turkey Andouille Gumbo 004.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 22, 2014






Add the onions to the hot roux, wilting the onions while reducing the heat from the pan.













Smoked Turkey Andouille Gumbo 006.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 22, 2014






After you see softening of the onions add the garlic.

When the onions and garlic are playing well together add the broth. Be careful!  Cold broth into Hot oil can sneak up on ya in a hurry.

Add remaining veggies and a little andouille. Really don't over do the andouille, good andouille, a little goes a long way! AND I made this andouille.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/156295/andouille-foamheart













Smoked Turkey Andouille Gumbo 010.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 22, 2014






At this point I season, I didn't add salt, I only added two bay leaves, fresh chopped parsley, a pinch of cayenne and a bit of fresh thyme.

After an hour or so add the bowl of meat and whatever else you saved. Your rice has been done now for 45 mins easy. I always do the rice while first starting because..............

Because I am constantly in the kitchen, if I make the rice later on in the cook, I have been known to walk off and forget it was cooking.













Smoked Turkey Andouille Gumbo 012.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 22, 2014






Garnish with the green onion tops (the white bottoms I add to the gumbo pot about 5 mins. before serving), its a texture thing.

I didn't make the potato salad..... seems like all I have done since smoking that turkey is eat! LOL

That's it, its the easiest gumbo I think you can make, been having them for Christmas Eve supper since I was a kid.

Save the Thanksgiving turkey bones for the Christmas Eve supper.

Hope ya enjoyed it, I did. LOL


----------



## daveomak (Jun 23, 2014)

Kevin, morning.....   I think I can smell and taste that gumbo you got there......... my t fine....


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks for the info Foam !


----------



## foamheart (Jun 24, 2014)

BDSkelly said:


> _*"Add a few veggies and a little andouille (really not needed but always a treat), pour over rice! ZOMG!!"*_
> 
> HUH? Not needed? Not needed?? Oh Lordie...  (rolling my eyes)
> 
> ...


The seasoning meats, tasso, andouille, sausage, are over used these days in Cajun coking. Why? Because it is easier to develop one roux profile and then add the seasoning meats to make it balance out the gumbo. The roux color was always used to develop the taste for the gumbo to compliment what was being cooked. Now with the availability of seasoning meats gumbo rouxs are now just a thickening agent.

The seasoning meats are today very common, and if you know which you like easily obtainable. Heck the even have turkey tasso! 

You need to start expanding again, a sausage/andouille/tasso cream sauce is impressive and so easy to do. Once you get it down, you'll want to put it on everything from cornflakes to garlic bread! Pop said when he first tried it, you could put that on Labrador pooh (word here changed to be board PG rating compliment) and sell it to the tourists all day long......LOL 


DaveOmak said:


> Kevin, morning..... I think I can smell and taste that gumbo you got there......... my t fine....


Thank ye my friend. It was funny I kept looking around thinking about opening Christmas presents for some strange reason........


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Thanks for the info Foam !


Thank ye, I hope you get a chance to try it. It smells up the house something wonderful for two days!


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 24, 2014)

That looks terrific! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## chefbowpro (Jun 24, 2014)

I feel like I am back home reading the posts on here. I miss south La. Like u cannot imagine...bein a chef from there and knowing how to make all the killer foods is great to a fault. I just cannot get the qiality of seafood up here in NC. Not even close! 
And fresh gator meat for my sauce piquant is unheard of round here! So I shoot soft shell turtles with my bowfishing rig and use it instead. Not the same but damn dats good chere!
My fam owned a rest on bourbon street about 200 years ago and we have recioes on pcs of paper from my grt grt grandmother. I will one day produce that cookbook in my head of recipes then and now....and show why they used what they did. 
I must say this is my favorite forum on the net.....just great folks and loads of info!


----------



## foamheart (Jun 24, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> That looks terrific! Cheers! - Leah





ChefBowPro said:


> I feel like I am back home reading the posts on here. I miss south La. Like u cannot imagine...bein a chef from there and knowing how to make all the killer foods is great to a fault. I just cannot get the qiality of seafood up here in NC. Not even close!
> And fresh gator meat for my sauce piquant is unheard of round here! So I shoot soft shell turtles with my bowfishing rig and use it instead. Not the same but damn dats good chere!
> My fam owned a rest on bourbon street about 200 years ago and we have recioes on pcs of paper from my grt grt grandmother. I will one day produce that cookbook in my head of recipes then and now....and show why they used what they did.
> I must say this is my favorite forum on the net.....just great folks and loads of info!


Thank you for the compliments. Typically I spent my entire youth trying to get away from the south and then its were I came back to in the end. Good food, good folks, good times, but you know nearly everywhere I have lived and I have had more permanent addresses than toes easily, I have enjoyed the people and good times. I am guessing its all mental, and I there are plenty of women who have told me I was, mental that is.

Thanks again, and listen, posting good recipes is what this is all about. Its like being a kid again with show and tell!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 5, 2014)

Its turning off cold now, remember that those smoked birds are just a gumbo looking for a place to happen!


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 12, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Its turning off cold now, remember that those smoked birds are just a gumbo looking for a place to happen!


Outstanding advice my good friend. Please allow me to BUMP one of the best gumbo tutorials ever. 

b


----------



## jay5 (Jun 30, 2015)

Hey was wondering if the manufacturer was local or if you remember who they are.  Curious as too how if looks and is steam involved in the kettle process of making the roux.  real curious on the steam factor!  or was it strictly oil or butter?

thanks, J


----------



## foamheart (Jul 1, 2015)

Jay5 said:


> Hey was wondering if the manufacturer was local or if you remember who they are.  Curious as too how if looks and is steam involved in the kettle process of making the roux.  real curious on the steam factor!  or was it strictly oil or butter?
> 
> thanks, J


I need some illumination please. Not sure what manufacturer you are referring to.

As for the roux so many ways to make it, my Mom's and my normal is a low and slow no burn roux, the one mentioned on the first page is the fast and hot, most folks prefer making it.

Any oil and any thickener can be used including but not limited to okra, wheat flour, rice flour, corn flour and file. Any oil can and probably has been used at some point. Suet to 'possum grease, although a high flash point oil is generally the most readily avaiable.

You bring up a steam kettle as in most commercial kitchens, most chefs in a commercial kitcken will bake off large roasters of roux at one time and then store in the reefer for up to a month. You can now buy in local grocery stores more than one brand of commercially made and canned rouxs in assorted colors. They are found online also.

Hope that helps. I am still not sure of what manufacturer you are looking for, remember I am an old coonazz and sometimes my thinker don't understand so well.


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 1, 2015)

Steam?  No steam in my roux making.... Beer... Yes.  Steam.. No. 

Do this...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   While you do This...


----------



## hoity toit (Jul 27, 2016)

SnorkelingGirl said:


> Thanks for such a detailed and informational post, Foamheart!  I also enjoyed reading about the Southern Louisiana culture.  We have a hard time getting good okra up here in Oregon, but I buy it whenever I can find a nice fresh batch.
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> Clarissa


okra is a staple here in the South US., okra an tomatoes my fav


----------



## eman (Aug 6, 2016)

Okra and tomatoes and shrimp


----------



## Raptor22 (Jul 15, 2019)

dfbourg said:


> Hey there Cecil, my fellow ascension parish neighbor. I use a roux when cooking my gumbos as well. I posted that recipe because we all know a coonass or two that has burned a roux before and that is a fool proof gumbo where you don't have to worry about that. I'm not a coffee drinker but I am a drinker. I seen some of your pics of your jambalaya you cooked over the coals and it looked good.


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 12, 2022)

Hello my good friend.  I made this recipe tonight. I’ve made it many times…  I spiced it up a bit with red pepper flakes from the seeds that you gave me long ago. Best ever! 
Know you are missed.


----------

